# General > Classified Marketplace >  Army M9 Bayoet, sheath modded, $60 free ship, PP

## ElevenBravo

Will take PayPal $60 with free ship to lower 48 only.

Ive modded the sheath... took out the snap buckle and mounted the belt clip lower onto the nylon with screws, which I forget the name of.  I also removed the wire cutter from the bottom of the plastic section of the sheath (I never use them to cut wire, and the "hook" on that part catches on every vine & twig for a country mile).  If I can locate the wire cutter, Ill put it back on the sheath.  It makes for a better "ride" on a belt, or can strap to a pack with MOLLIE straps, etc..

Knife appears to be unused and has a very good edge on it. I have not used it or fielded it since I got it.

Pictures by request.

Found a Becker I want but need to sell this first.

Thanks for looking,
Andrew

----------


## Echo2

Post a pic....I'm interested.....Or drop it by the shop Friday.

----------


## Echo2

Sending PM...

----------


## ElevenBravo

*SOLD*

Thank you kindly for the purchase.

----------


## Echo2

Thanks man....don't forget to look for the cutter.

And try that reel sometime.

----------

